# Train Graveyard Sept/08



## **Mudlark** (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, for a final fantasy fan let me first say.......... 
i died and went to midgar!!!!!
lol!
This little peach of a site is just off the A1 somewhere near scotch corner... driven past it a few times and always wondered why there is a family of dead train carriages sitting, rotting in a field in the middle of nowhere.... pity we never got to find out. Made for a good afternoon's snoop though so on with the pics!!!






mmmmmm, greenery......






























bigger than your average diesel engine.... 










Another engine










more greenery!




















a big, BIG diesel loco..

























Very, very claustophobic in here!!!!! But stunning, can you imagine the heat and the noise and the vibration coming from in here when it was running? Wouldn't like to be an engineer in there like!!! 






moooorrreeeee greenery......

lol!
took loads of pics, so there are more  HERE! 
enjoy!!!


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow this is such a great site. And good to see the interiors too.
I would love to do some night photography here. Could you PM me with the location please?


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 29, 2008)

Fabulous find, she_g. Loads of interesting things to look at. Nice greenery too!  Good stuff.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 29, 2008)

Very good -there's something that I find beautiful in old decaying trains 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## pdtnc (Sep 29, 2008)

looking good  like the little Tree


----------



## timeteamtom (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome thread! The engines look great do you know what make they are?


----------



## mexico75 (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice pics, great little site that. Twat to get round though the way they've packed them in there


----------



## theoss (Sep 30, 2008)

timeteamtom said:


> Awesome thread! The engines look great do you know what make they are?



The 47 is Sulzer engine.

Looks like this has become the latest tourist guide simplicity site to be waded into by any passer by.


----------



## **Mudlark** (Sep 30, 2008)

theoss said:


> Looks like this has become the latest tourist guide simplicity site to be waded into by any passer by.



meaning???


----------



## timeteamtom (Sep 30, 2008)

theoss said:


> The 47 is Sulzer engine.
> 
> Looks like this has become the latest tourist guide simplicity site to be waded into by any passer by.



I dont see the harm!


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 30, 2008)

theoss said:


> The 47 is Sulzer engine.
> 
> Looks like this has become the latest tourist guide simplicity site to be waded into by any passer by.



Thats brill! Cos I am a lazy sod who cannot be bothered with grief and wont go anywhere that has security unless its a llama or a sheep. I cant wait to visit!


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 1, 2008)

It's an interesting site.  Far better for us that someones misfortune has provided us with easier access. Given its rural location I bet there won't be much vandalism going on there.


----------



## IVIik (Oct 1, 2008)

Sausage said:


> Given its rural location I bet there won't be much vandalism going on there.



You would think that wouldn't you, but there is a lot of graffiti and many smashed windows.  Which unfortunately is speeding up the deterioration of the carriages.

@She - Was nice to meet you  See you again Friday.


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 1, 2008)

Tappanga said:


> You would think that wouldn't you, but there is a lot of graffiti and many smashed windows.  Which unfortunately is speeding up the deterioration of the carriages.
> 
> @She - Was nice to meet you  See you again Friday.



It's a real shame when things get smashed and sprayed. Good on you's for recording it though.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 1, 2008)

timeteamtom said:


> Awesome thread! The engines look great do you know what make they are?



The Mk11 generator coaches were fitted with Detroit Diesel power units.

Seem to have read somewhere recently that the owner of this 'museum of MK11 coaching stock'. had been made bankrupt or has forfeit ownership of the property in lieu of rent. The writer seemed to suggest that the site would soon be cleared.


----------



## IVIik (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's a few of my own pics from the visit.





































The rest of them can be found here


----------



## BigLoada (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice photos Tappanga, I particularly like the shot of the lantern.


----------



## metal-rules (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd just thought I'd let you all know about that site in Sinderby, having been a railway enthusiast all my life.
The site is by no means abandoned. The stock on site (well at least the Class 47 locomotive), is owned by a dentist and a railway enthusiast, and they intend to restore all the stock on the site. The 47 has been there since 2004, having arrived from Crewe TMD (Railway Depot). I have been to the site on 2 occasions (my Dad 3 times), and it seems as though nothing or little has been done to any of the stock on the site.

Well that's all I know

MR


----------



## mexico75 (Oct 6, 2008)

They've been served eviction papers by the council and can't afford to move them, their going to get scrapped


----------



## skittles (Oct 7, 2008)

mexico75 said:


> They've been served eviction papers by the council and can't afford to move them, their going to get scrapped



do you know when?


----------



## metal-rules (Oct 18, 2008)

Lithium said:


> Wow this is such a great site. And good to see the interiors too.
> I would love to do some night photography here. Could you PM me with the location please?



Its at Sinderby, North Yorkshire (I'm very sure it is), very very close to a hotel called Scotch Corner.
Its also not far off of two railways: Weardale Railway (Wolsingham) and Wensleydale Railway (Leeming Bar)


----------



## ukmayhem (Oct 18, 2008)

cant miss it i drove past it yesterday on my way to Darlington right next to the A1 still had loads in there by the looks of it 

They are here next to this farm ( cant see them as flash earth is so out of date )

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=54.226262&lon=-1.488969&z=18.3&r=6&src=msl

Matt


----------



## skittles (Oct 18, 2008)

Out of interest how long have they been their

I used to go down the A1 regulary never seen them


----------



## ukmayhem (Oct 18, 2008)

skittles said:


> Out of interest how long have they been their
> 
> I used to go down the A1 regulary never seen them



Believe 2004


----------



## FusionRail (Oct 19, 2008)

Metal-Rules, do you have any idea who this dentist is, or any contact details for the guy?

Cheers.


----------



## skittles (Oct 19, 2008)

ukmayhem said:


> Believe 2004



Thanks

That explains it I have not been down the A1 since 2004


----------



## woody65 (Feb 26, 2009)

went pass today and they are moving them all out-will be gone by the weekend


----------



## james.s (Feb 26, 2009)

I've always wondered about these, thanks for the info


----------



## kittykat (Feb 26, 2009)

I love the colours in these!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 27, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!. Is that Loco you were in a 47 by any chance?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 27, 2009)

Quality shots Tappanga


----------



## LittleMadam (Feb 27, 2009)

Great pics guys!!! That is such a cool site! 

Shame they have all moved on, but glad to see it documented and stuff.

LM xxx


----------



## woody65 (Feb 27, 2009)

LittleMadam said:


> Great pics guys!!! That is such a cool site!
> 
> Shame they have all moved on, but glad to see it documented and stuff.
> 
> LM xxx



i just found out they are being moved to Dalton Airfield, near Thirsk


----------



## Runner (Apr 12, 2009)

Been lately! 
There's just the loco on site.
The site is being cleared as part of the A1 widening scheme.


----------

